#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Summer Training for Engineering Students >  >  Embedded system training - Need some advise..

## gauravconcept

actually i want to ask about summer training ,embedded system  being student of ec branch is it good to learn embedded system ,  i am asking this because i  want to work in communication industry in future .

so suggest me...





  Similar Threads: Embedded Systems Course| Microcontroller Programming Training| Embedded Systems Training Embedded System Training in Chennai Embedded System Training in Chennai Advise me on free E-Books on -BIEL-024: Embedded System Design & BIEL-025: ADVANCE MICROPROCESSOR ARCHITECTURE need your advise regarding summer training

----------


## saloni

> actually i want to ask about summer training ,embedded system  being student of ec branch is it good to learn embedded system ,  i am asking this because i  want to work in communication industry in future .
> so suggest me 
> my e-mail ic
> mygauravone@gmail .com


[MENTION=7720]gauravconcept[/MENTION]- As far as i know, sharing your email id is not allowed here. I request the mods to take action.

About your query..yes embedded systems is a good field to train yourself, since you are looking to make a career in core electronics. Though i would suggest you to undergo training in a telecom company like reliance or BSNL.

Their on field training is a little harsh, but sets you on the right track for a career in communication..  :):

----------


## ranjini777

Thanks for your nice information.

----------


## denail

Heloo, 

Thanx for information,

----------


## mrsseo

ur decission is good but plz findout duration of embedded course  is available or not for ur time so u want to know more details for embedde course visit this site http://www.vectorindia.org/

----------


## roshansharma510

as for as you sharing your email id . i suggest you best Embedded Training center of Noida. i describe some following information of this center.

* Course 1 : ESE (Embedded Systems Engineer)*
Microcontroller 8051, AVR, PIC
Programming language- C, Embedded C & Assembly
Component & IC level electronics
Designing of various sensor modules
Power supply development
Sensors & Display device interfacing with MCU
Display devices & their interfacing with MCU
Communication- wireless, wired, PC based
IDE's hands on- Kiel4, AVR studio, Micro C
Simulators Proteus, Topview, AVR simulator
Working Environment - Linux, windows
Robotics
Robotics Project development
Soft Skill Development
Apply for ESE (Embedded Systems Engineer)


* Course 2 : Microcontroller 8051/AVR/PIC*
Introduction 8051/AVR/PIC family microcontroller
Internal working of 8051/AVR/PIC Microcontroller
Memory organization
Peripheral features of 8051/AVR/PIC
I/O programming in Assembly/Embedded C
Timers/Counter programming
Interrupts programming
USART/UART programming
ADC programming
Apply for Microcontroller 8051/AVR/PIC


* Course 3 : Embedded C Programming*
ANSI C
Data types
Loops
Operators
Control flow statements
Functions
Working on approprite IDE's
Embedded C programming with MCU
Apply for Assembly Language Programming


* Course 4 : Practical Electronics & Sensor development*
Practical working with electronic components
Resistor, Capacitor, Diodes, Transistor, Relay
Development of sensor modules: light, surface, sound sensor
Power supply design
Apply for Practical Electronics & Sensor development


* Course 5 : RE ( Robotics Engineer)*
Robotics introduction
Chip & Component level electronics
Development of various motors for robot
Power supply designing
Robotic sensor designing & interfacing
Robotic Motor controller circuits
Embedded C programming of AVR MCU
I/O function access to MCU
Timers
ADC
Inter-robot communication
Robotic Project development
Apply for RE ( Robotics Engineer)


* Course 6 : Sensors & Display device interfacing with MCU*
Surface sensor
Sound sensor
Light sensor
Temperature sensor
Touch screen
Accelerometer/tilt sensor
Ultrasonic sensor
Gas sensor
4x4 Keypad
7 segment display
Multiplexed 7 segment display
2x16 LCD display
Apply for Sensors & Display device interfacing with MCU


* Course 7 : Communication protocol & interfacing with MCU*
Communication between microcontrollers
RS232 protocol
SPI, I2C
RF wireless link communication
Serial port programming
USB port programming
Finger print module interfacing
RFID reader interfacing
Apply for Communication protocol & interfacing with MCU


* Course 8 : Simulators*
Proteus
Topview
Apply for Simulators
 Course 9 : Introduction to Linux
Terminal Commands
Linux GCC & Coding
Apply for Introduction to Linux


* Course 10 : Summer / Winter / Industrial Training (Live Project)/Customized Training*
Apply for Summer / Winter / Industrial Training (Live Project)/Customized Training


* Course 11 : Soft Skill Development & Interview Preparation*
How to get Interviewed
How to Develop Positive Attitude
Interpersonal Skills, Effective Communication
Team Management, Stress Management


*Contact Us :* SOFCON INDIA PVT. LTD.


NOIDA
E- 39, Sector No. 6
Noida - 201 301, Uttar Pradesh, India
Phone: 91-120-4056706, 4056703
Fax: 91-120-4056702
Mobile: 9873630785 / 9873684685
Email: noida@sofcontraining.com 


NOIDA
NOIDA (Corporate Office & Works)
C-87, Sec 88, Noida - 201 305, Uttar Pradesh, India
Mobile: 9873630785 / 9873684685
Email: noida@sofcontraining.com 
visit :- http://www.sofcontraining.com

----------

